# Fuente de alimentacion para Led de 30W



## Ensis_Falcatus (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola, como pongo en el asunto de este post, he conseguido un Led de 30W el cual sus parámetros de funcionamiento son: 

*Tensión 15V ~ 18V y una corriente de 1.8A.-*

Trate de hacerlo funcionar con una *fuente de alimentación de un ordenador portátil* la cual tenia la siguiente características *18V y 1.7A*. 

Cual fue mi sorpresa que observe que el Led se iluminaba, pero observe que tanto el Led como el disipador de calor que le puse se calentaba en exceso.-

Así que probé a medirle estando este en funcionamiento tanto, el voltaje como el amperaje y me dio como resultado que usando la fuente de alimentación del portátil que he reseñado antes, la tensión caía poco a poco de los *18 V a 16V*, pero el amperaje subía poco a poco de los *1.8A* en los que empezaba a funcionar el Led a *2.8A* y seguía subiendo, por lo que tuve que desconectar el Led de 30W para no quemarlo.-

Me imagino que esto ha sucedido por el tipo de fuente de alimentación que he usado, como dije anteriormente la de un ordenador portatil y supongo que no se encuentra regulada ni en tension ni amperaje.-

Si es así alguien podría pasarme un esquema para poder montar la fuente de alimentación que necesita este Led de 30W. Ya os comente antes que su tensión es *15V ~ 18V y una corriente de 1.8A*

Gracias de antemano.-


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 14, 2010)

una foto de semejante led resultaría interesante.
ten en cuenta que es normal que el disipador se caliente para led's tan potntes.

saludos


----------



## Ensis_Falcatus (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola esta es la foto del led de 30W, potentes es potente, pero este es light comparados con otros los ahi de 50W, 100W, 200W y he llegado a verlos hasta de 300W, pero vamos todo ya los de 50W necesitan unas tensiones y un amperaje que da miedo, asi que me imagino el de 300w lo que tiene que consumir ese y el pedazo de disipador de calor que tiene uno que agregarle para que que no se queme.-


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 15, 2010)

puedo apreciar que no es un sólo led de 30W sinó una matriz de 5X6 led's de 1W


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola Ensis, te comento que el calentamiento es normal en el LED por internet existen hojas de aplicación donde se menciona que los LEDs no emiten radiación infraroja como los incandescentes y las fluorescentes, por lo tanto toda la demás energía que no logran convertir en luz se transforma en calor. Hablamos de un 60% a un 70% de energía en calor. Si las características de tu LED especifican la tensión y la corriente idénticas a tu eliminador en teoría no deberías tener problemas, pero por lo que comentas el disipador que le tienes puesto es insuficiente para lo generado por el LED y por tanto la resistencia dinámica del mismo cambia y en consecuencia entra en una deriva térmica que lo puede destruir.
Trata de probar poniendo un ventilador o un disipador más grande, de lo contrario deberás construir un regulador de corriente con retroalimentación por temperatura, en la National Instruments prueba con el http://webench.national.com/ te sacará de muchos apuros.
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 15, 2010)

necesitas un radiador más grande.
respecto a la fuente, esa te puede servir, pero tendrás que ir buscando otra o acabarás quemándola.

saludos


----------



## Ensis_Falcatus (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracias por la informacion, voy a poner un disipador mayor y de paso tratare de regular la salida de tension de la fuente con un Lm350, y unos cuantos componentes mas haber si consigo que se estabilice, tanto la tension como el amperaje una vez este el led funcionando.-


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 18, 2010)

Si quieres regular algo tendrás que ponerle una fuente con mayor voltaje ya que los reguladores tienen algo que se llama Dropout que es el voltaje mínimo diferencial de operación del regulador que creo es 2V, es decir, que si necesitas 18V a la salida deberás tener por lo menos 20V a la entrada para que pueda funcionar. A esto igual te comento que ese regulador( el ajustable ) puede ser configurador como regulador de corriente, en el manual PDF debe venir mejor explicado. En esta configuración te dejas de preocupar por el voltaje entregado al LED ya que el regulador fija automáticamente este voltaje a la corriente deseada. Es decir, que si tu LED se caliente demasiado y tiende a consumir más corriente el regulador automáticamente ajusta el voltaje para obtener la misma corriente( por ley de Watt ). Aún así debes tener un buen disipador.
Espero te sirva esto, saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 18, 2010)

si es la serie 78xx o 79xx necesitan 3v mas del voltaje de salida como minimo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 18, 2010)

y cuidado con la intensidad que le cargas al regulador


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 18, 2010)

Dejen de hablar por hablar!  lo que falta acá es UNA RESISTENCIA! no se dan cuenta que la fuente tira una determinada tensión pero no limita la corriente de ninguna forma...

"Hablamos de un 60% a un 70% de energía en calor"
Eso no es en un led, es en las lámparas incandescentes... 

Gente agarren un libro o google...


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 19, 2010)

Perdona Fernando pero tengo que hacer una corrección, las incandescentes emiten esa cantidad de energía en calor y un 17% o 20% en radiación infrarroja y el resto en luz. Y si no me crees búscalo en osram o en CREE, vas a ver que no miento. Haz trabajado con LEDs de altaintensidad? si no lo haz hecho donde quieras encontrarás que para controlarlos no se recomienda en lo absoluto usar resistencias, bajo ninguna circunstancia. Yo trabajo con estos LEDs desde hace 2 años y dejame decirte que en un principio desperdicié muchos por causa de las resistencias. Los LEDs más nuevos de la CREE reducen drásticamente el calor emitido gracias a su eficiencia, pero los demás siguen aún igual. En cuanto a la fuente, sabes que ahí impera la Ley de WATT, y por supuesto que puede entregar más corriente pero solo si el dispositivo se alimenta con un voltaje menor o si modificas el PWM interno para hacerlo, de otra forma no hay como que entregue más corriente.
No es de mala Fe, pero si creo que debemos estar seguros de lo que sabemos antes de simplemente escribirlo. Si algo no conozco o no estoy seguro simplemente no lo digo o escribo.
Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 19, 2010)

ericklarva dijo:


> ... si lo haz hecho creo no te tomaste la molestia de investigar un poco, donde quieras encontrarás que para controlarlos no se recomienda en lo absoluto usar resistencias, bajo ninguna circunstancia. ...



Yo he trabajado con lámparas de LED's de 3W (1 W por LED) y la "lámpara" (3 LEDs de 1W en una placa del tamaño de una lámpara dicroica) venían sin resistencias. Dichas resistencias las debía calcular el usuario, conociendo la tensión y corriente que necesitaban los LEDs para un rendimiento óptimo.

Ensis_Falcatus porque no revisas la placa y ves si tienen las resistencias limitadoras.
Si es LED necesita resistencia para limitar la corriente.


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 19, 2010)

agustinzzz, comprendo a lo que te refieres( de hecho ya he quitado algunas cosas del post anterior para no entrar en discuciones "tontas" )...hay de todo en esta vida, y si los hay como mencionas con resistencias. De que va a funcionar va a funcionar, pero( de verdad ) revisen en la Freescale, NI, TI, osram, CRE, etc...ahí van a encontrar un sin número de razones por las cuales no deben ser controlados por "simples" resistencias, entre ellos por la vida útil de los LEDs. Si quieren algo simple la resistencia lo es en todos los aspectos, pero hay que tener en cuenta que la reducción de la vida útil y el posible daño al LED son un hecho. Y bueno yo siempre voy a estar en contra de eso, ya que los LEDs de altaintensidad no son "baratos" y no aprovecharlos al máximo se me hace tonto.
Saludos
PD Para aclarar un poco más:
Los fabricantes "chafas" de lámparas LEDs no se preocupan por la duración o vida de los mismo, les interesa vender y obviamente el agregar IC de control encarece mucho más sus productos y limita su posibilidad de venta. En alguna ocasión compré una lámpara LED de mano por emergencia y noté que no incoporaba más que una resistencia de las pilas a los LEDs, no me la crean pero no me duró más de 2 meses. Claro igual supongo que los LEDs no eran buenos, pero a lo que voy es que todos tenemos el derecho de hacer las cosas como mejor nos convengan, pero si no estoy de acuerdo en mencionar que la resistencia es una buena opción porque no lo es. Si ya invertí una buena lana en los LEDs porque arriesgarme a que se dañen por un pobre control de corriente?.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 19, 2010)

por cuanto sale un de esos led's de 30W?


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 19, 2010)

Los costos dependen mucho de la marca y la eficiencia del LED, aunque dos LEDs sean de 10W el costo dependerá de cuantos lúmenes/watt entregue el LED. Pongo un ejemplo, http://www.sureelectronics.net/cate...&filter_attr=&page=4&sort=goods_id&order=DESC este LED cuesta USD$10.58 entrega solo 45lm/w lo cual no es muy eficiente, si lo comparamos con un lendengin blanco de 10W y 70lm/w con un costo de USD$40.20, lo pueden localizar en la página de Newark con el código LZ4-40CW10. Depende igual de otro factor como el ángulo de visión que mientras más amplio sea mayor el precio y eficiencia lm/w.
Saludos


----------



## jreyes (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25367 Ese LED entrega más de 100 lúmenes por watt y vale menos de 5 usd. Se puede armar un "array" serie paralelo y obtienes bastante ilumninación por un precio razonable.

Para el LED del amigo en cuestión: creo que una solución sería hacer un circuito elevador ( a partir de +12V que ajuste hasta los 18 ó 20 volts) e intercalar un resistencia de 0.33Ω para limitar la corriente (y medirla en situ). Como el costo del LED de 30W supongo que no es de lo más económico, añadir el convertidor no es muy descabellado.


Adiosín...!


----------



## eserock (Feb 19, 2010)

Creo que la mayoria de fabricantes  omite algo que pasa con leds de alta potencia es que las caracteristicas del semiconductor cambian de acuerdo  con la temperatura, por lo que el flujo de corriente no es constante si aplicas un voltaje fijo menor resitencia  mayor  corriente y viceversa,  los mas serios recomiendan que las  fuentes para estos leds sean  de corriente constante, en este link te explican  como lo debes hacer

http://www.agspecinfo.com/pdfs/B/BTXC30X.PDF


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 19, 2010)

Vaya al fin uno que me comprende, de hecho en eso andaba y me ganaste la partida. Igual posteo una imagen tomada de un PDF de la CREE donde se menciona las corrientes máximas usables para sus LEDs dependiendo de la temperatura.

Espero con esto se entienda mejor lo que quiero decir.
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 19, 2010)

"Haz trabajado con LEDs de altaintensidad?"
Por supuesto, hasta 20W 

"si no lo haz hecho donde quieras encontrarás que para controlarlos no se recomienda en lo absoluto usar resistencias, bajo ninguna circunstancia"
Pero es lo minímo que tiene que haber como limitación de corriente... a pesar de que no es lo más eficiente.

" Yo trabajo con estos LEDs desde hace 2 años y dejame decirte que en un principio desperdicié muchos por causa de las resistencias."
Disculpeme ingeniero en leds, pero usar resistencias bien calculadas no acorta la vida de un led.

"No es de mala Fe, pero si creo que debemos estar seguros de lo que sabemos antes de simplemente escribirlo. Si algo no conozco o no estoy seguro simplemente no lo digo o escribo."


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 19, 2010)

Interesante la data aportada por eserock y las curvas presentadas por ericklarva.
La verdad no sabía que se recomendaba usar una fuente de corriente constante, debe ser que nunca pensé en esa alternativa porque es raro usar fuentes de corriente, casi siempre son de tensión.
Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo.

Gracias por el aporte.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/eserock/


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 19, 2010)

fernandoae sabes odio el sarcasmo en cualquiera de sus formas. La resistencia no es la "culpable" de que el LED se deteriore, es la temperatura que alcanza la que "desgasta" la vida del mismo. Por esa razón la resistencia es ineficiente al controlar la corriente entrante en el LED ya que realmente no la controla, si se le demanda más corriente la resistencia la va a entregar con la subsecuente caida de tensión en la misma, pero la va a entregar. El LED al calentarse modifica su resistencia dinámica disminuyendo a mayor temperatura por lo tanto la corriente en este aumenta y en consecuencia entra en una deriva térmica que puede terminar por destruirlo. Claro un buen disipador es la diferencia entre que se destruya o no, pero esto no impide que el LED se deteriore mucho más rápido de lo que debería. 
Como dije en el post anterior, podemos optar por usar la resistencia y va a funcionar pero en definitiva no es ni será la mejor opción.
Saludos
PD la diferencia de opiniones siempre es buena, el mundo sería muy aburrido si todos pensáramos lo mismo.


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 15, 2011)

agustinzzz dijo:


> Yo he trabajado con lámparas de LED's de 3W (1 W por LED) y la "lámpara" (3 LEDs de 1W en una placa del tamaño de una lámpara dicroica) venían sin resistencias. Dichas resistencias las debía calcular el usuario, conociendo la tensión y corriente que necesitaban los LEDs para un rendimiento óptimo.
> 
> Ensis_Falcatus porque no revisas la placa y ves si tienen las resistencias limitadoras.
> Si es LED necesita resistencia para limitar la corriente.



Saludos te comente que estoy fabricando una lampara led con 3 placas pequeñas de la que usan en los automóviles son eficientes cada una son de 12V con un consumo de 150mah de corriente, lo que quiero hacer en una pequeña fuente para conectarlo de forma directa a la red de 220v, similar a los dicroicos Led que incorporan su puequeña o micro fuente en el interior del dicroico.

Saludos...


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 15, 2011)

Como opinion personal lo más sano posible es que te compres fuentes conmutadas de 12V que trabajen a 220V de entrada, hacerte una puede salirte casi igual más el trabajo de "diseñarlo" y armarlo. Te lo digo de experiencia .
En está página Sure puedes encontrar algunas a un buen precio.
Saludos


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 15, 2011)

ericklarva dijo:


> Como opinion personal lo más sano posible es que te compres fuentes conmutadas de 12V que trabajen a 220V de entrada, hacerte una puede salirte casi igual más el trabajo de "diseñarlo" y armarlo. Te lo digo de experiencia .
> En está página Sure puedes encontrar algunas a un buen precio.
> Saludos



Si también estaba pensado en comprar un control de corriente constante, me sería mas fácil que estar comprando y adquiriendo componente para diseñarlo y armarlo.
Te quiero comentar lo que estoy usando es lo siguiente:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t10-ba...4-led-car-ceiling-dome-light-bulb-white-18010  añadí 3 de estas placas a un CD malo que tenia por ahí  como incluían los cables todo resultó mal fácil para hacer el circuito con los 3 unidos, los probé con un adaptador de corriente de 220V a 12V-1A, pero este adaptador consume 220V-0.3A teóricamente consume 66W y necesito que esta lámpara Led sea eficiente y no consuma mas de 6W.

Ahora hay un control constante para 220V aquí http://www.dealextreme.com/p/gu10-1...current-regulated-led-driver-85-265v-ac-13554
y otro aquí http://www.dealextreme.com/p/gu10-3...current-regulated-led-driver-85-265v-ac-13556 a mi parecer ambos sirven a que mi circuito consume 12V-325mah.

Por último te quiero preguntar tu trabajas regularmente con Led en iluminación

Saludos...


----------



## jreyes (Feb 15, 2011)

cibermicro: ¿Cómo determinaste que la fuente de 220/12 consume 66W?


Adiosín...!


----------



## cibermicro (Feb 15, 2011)

jreyes dijo:


> cibermicro: ¿Cómo determinaste que la fuente de 220/12 consume 66W?
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!


La etiqueta del fabricante del adaptador de corriente dice: input 200-240V 50/60hz 0.3A  output: 12V 1A. Este era un adaptador de un deco de TV satelital. Por lo que deduzco que si trabaja a 220v y consume 0.3A de corriente este tiene un consumo de 66W.

Si me he equivocado sorry es que hace mucho que no hago electrónica, me he dedicado plenamente a la computación.  Ahora estoy retomando recién el tema ya que me estoy introduciendo a la tecnologías LED.  En estos precisos momentos estoy viendo el siguiente control de corriente constante a ver que opinan ustedes que son Maestros: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/900ma-10w-power-constant-current-source-led-driver-85-265v-42745 también este ya que son para distintas placas de led una que consume 320mah y el último que podría para uno de mayor cantidad de Leds http://www.dealextreme.com/p/330ma-6w-power-constant-current-source-led-driver-85-265v-44008

Agradecimientos


----------



## rojjo (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola:

una buena solución par el led de 30W es conseguirse una fuente como la siguiente:

ELN-60-24

he aquí el link a la hoja de datos

http://www.meanwell.com/search/ELN-60/default.htm

no requieres resistencia, el led de 30W debe conectarse en la salida de la fuente en serie con un multímetro en función corriente y otro multímetro en paralelo en función voltaje.

previo a energizar deberás bajar el control de voltaje al mínimo (potenciómetro).
de igual manera deberás bajar el control de corriente al mínimo (potenciómetro).

energiza y empieza a elevar la corriente hasta que llegue al valor aceptado por el led al igual por el nivel de tensión.

ahora ya puedes desconectar tus multímetros y dejar solamente el led conectado.

saludos


----------



## jreyes (Feb 15, 2011)

La alternativa de rojjo es buena. Habría que ver si se puede conseguir en Chile.


Adiosín...!


----------



## elperros (Feb 16, 2011)

En cuanto a la discusión desatada por las resistencia:. Es simplemente aplicar ohm. Un led no deja de ser un diodo con una curva V/I no lineal. No es para nada necesario poner resistencias "limitadoras" si la fuente entrega la tensión necesaria y exacta. En cuanto al consumo corriente. Hay que buscar una fuente que soporte un amperaje igual o mayor (preferiblemente). Y el aumento del consumo (disminución de la resistencia del led, variación de la curva v/i o como sea que le quieran llamar) a mi juicio va por el tema temperatura. Con un regulador de corriente y un buen disipador creo que el asunto esta mas que solucionado, eso si seguro hay que redimnsionar la fuente, a las exigencias conjuntas del regulador y el led. O mas fácil conseguir una fuente regulada hecha. 
Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 16, 2011)

Efectivamente elperros, así es, un buen regulador de corriente en conjunto con el disipador es la mejor forma para controlar LEDs de alta potencia.
Cibermicro, de las fuentes que mencionas igualmente te sirven ya que supongo que las tiras que quieres usar poseen ya una resistencia para cada LED, no??
La fuente que te propone Rojjo también es buena, pero o me perdí o no se pero, tienes un LED de 30W?? Igual presiento que el precio está por las nubes, pero de que se bueno se ve bueno.
Siempre la fuente va a ser un dolor de cabeza, para potencias bajas de entre 1-10W la fuente te va a consumir unos 3W o 4W propios, más a parte el consumo de los LEDs, para este caso yo usé este _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-58330672-adaptador-convertidor-12v-a-110v-para-transmisor-fm-_JM_ que la verdad está muy bueno, su pobre desempeño ayuda bastante, le coloqué 4 LEDs de 1W en serie a la salida y regula bastante bien la corriente ya que cuando el LED tiende a consumir más la fuente simplemente baja el voltaje de manera automática, y no por que sea una función propia, sino porque está pobremente diseñada, sin embargo eso ayuda bastante y ya todo operando obtengo unos 4W rms de consumo a 120V, el detalle sería ver que puedas conseguirte unos a 220V.
Siempre debes vigilar que tu fuente esté dentro de los términos de consumo de los LEDs ya que de otra forma puedes desperdiciar potencia en tu fuente.
Si tienes algo más en mente, comentas.
Saludos


----------



## elperros (Feb 16, 2011)

En base al ultimo mensaje me surgió una duda: la potencia nominal de estos leds es la máxima (considerando que DC es constante) o es RMS?
porque aprox a 2A el cambio de 1v significa 2W de potencia extra disipada que es bastante para un led. Ni hablar de mas.
Bueno solo esa duda.
Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 17, 2011)

Para el caso es igual, vamos, consideramos que la regulación no es pulsada. Para casos donde el control es por PWM pues el fabricante te especifica la corriente máxima en picos de determinada duración, ahí ya es cuestión de matemáticas para saber el rms.
Lo de 1V de caida no entiendo donde lo supones, dentro del LED??
Saludos


----------



## elperros (Feb 17, 2011)

ericklarva dijo:


> Para el caso es igual, vamos, consideramos que la regulación no es pulsada. Para casos donde el control es por PWM pues el fabricante te especifica la corriente máxima en picos de determinada duración, ahí ya es cuestión de matemáticas para saber el rms.
> Lo de 1V de caida no entiendo donde lo supones, dentro del LED??
> Saludos



Me refería en ausencia de regulador. Frente a una fuente continua con fluctuaciones de tensión (ripple), o tal vez con una fuente alterna. Pero creo q nadie pondria uno de estos leds a un tranformador sin rectificar. Asi que mi consulta es casi esoterica .


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 17, 2011)

Jajaja, te sorprenderías a veces de cada gente y sus "ideas" , en realidad si puedes colocar un LED directo a un transformador sin rectificar solo siendo prudente con el voltaje inverso tolerable por el LED, ya que si no se quema con la corriente excesiva, seguro se quema con el voltaje inverso aplicado.
Saludos


----------



## Shortcircuit (Feb 28, 2011)

fernandoae dijo:


> "Haz trabajado con LEDs de altaintensidad?"
> Por supuesto, hasta 20W
> 
> "si no lo haz hecho donde quieras encontrarás que para controlarlos no se recomienda en lo absoluto usar resistencias, bajo ninguna circunstancia"
> ...



Leo mucho sobre estos temas de los leds aquí en el foro, me surgen algunas dudas en cuanto a los leds de potencia, soy nuevo en este tema y veo que algunos dicen que solo una resistencia es suficiente para limitar la corriente y el voltaje para un led, pero otros dicen que no, que hay que usar un regulador, partiendo de lo mas basico hasta reguladores conmutados o drivers, me pueden ayudar???

Mi proyecto se basa en sustituir lo bulbos o lamparas incandecentes de las calaveras (luces traseras) de mi auto por 3 o 4 leds de 1w.

Que puedo hacer???  el voltaje mayor que registre al encender el auto es de 14.5v aprox.  si pongo cuatro de estos leds en serie me da como resultado 14v por lo que solo tengo que eliminar 0.5v 

Una resistencia me es suficiente???  que hago, realizo un circuito regulador y solo conecto 3 leds en serie. 

Me ayudan????

Gracias.  Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 28, 2011)

Yo tuve la misma idea respecto a cambiar los focos de auto por unos LED, pero desistí después de un rato y es que el precio de los que ya existen más el hecho de tener que fabricar las tarjetas o "ver" de que manera las fijas dentro del zócalo original no es comparable. Checa este link para que te des una idea del porque.
En cuanto a la discusión la verdad cada quien con su cada cual, yo por experiencia se que no es recomendable usar resistencias para controlar LEDs de alta potencia, y hay quienes también dicen por experiencia que funcionan sin problemas. Si no tienes experiencia o la facilidad de conseguirte los drivers para LED lo mejor para tu caso es usar resistencias, siempre y cuando consideres todo lo necesario para calcular ese valor.
Saludos


----------



## Shortcircuit (Feb 28, 2011)

ericklarva dijo:


> Yo tuve la misma idea respecto a cambiar los focos de auto por unos LED, pero desistí después de un rato y es que el precio de los que ya existen más el hecho de tener que fabricar las tarjetas o "ver" de que manera las fijas dentro del zócalo original no es comparable. Checa este link para que te des una idea del porque.
> En cuanto a la discusión la verdad cada quien con su cada cual, yo por experiencia se que no es recomendable usar resistencias para controlar LEDs de alta potencia, y hay quienes también dicen por experiencia que funcionan sin problemas. Si no tienes experiencia o la facilidad de conseguirte los drivers para LED lo mejor para tu caso es usar resistencias, siempre y cuando consideres todo lo necesario para calcular ese valor.
> Saludos



ericklarva:   Agradezco el link que me enviaste, la verdad es que he comprado una gran variedad de sustitutos para las diferentes bases de los focos, desafortunadamente los que había comprado no eran lo suficientemente potentes como para satisfacer mis gustos, el hecho es que me regalaron un par de lamparas tipo spot para casa las cuales tenian 7 leds de 1w cada una y los leds estan en optimas condiciones, el circuito de alimentacion se quemo y no se tienen los componentes sustitutos del tamaño que requiere la lampara por lo que me gustaría aprovechar los leds y realizar mi proyecto, por lo de las modificaciones y arreglos no hay problema, soy muy aficionado a comenzar cambios, claro que queden bien y sobre todo que se vean inovadores y originales.

En cuanto a los calculos, los entiendo a la perfeccion. se como calcular las resistencias y tambien como conectar un regulador, la cosa importante era ver si alguien me quería compartir su experiencia y darme un buen consejo para fabricar mis luces.  

Las luces que voy a sustituir son las de la reversa o marcha atras (las blancas) por lo que considero no estaran mucho tiempo encendidas.

Agradezco el apoyo y la ayuda que me brindan.

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 1, 2011)

Los LEDs del link que te envié son muy buenos la verdad, no se de que pais seas pero en México igual vez pasar al "volchito" con cada luz que dices "no seas tacaño!!!". Creo no pierdes algo con intentarlo, claro cuando tengas el $$$.
Los LEDs que dices tener se me hacen mucho para tus luces de reversa, vas a dejar ciego a alguien si le metes más de 2 LEDs por bayoneta.
Que tipo de encapsulado tienen?? Aunque de igual manera debes considerar que necesitan de un disipador aún por leve que sea el tiempo de activación. Si son tipo estrella con la base de aluminio que traen debe ser más que suficiente.
Lo ideal para este caso sería un buck con PWM, que no es difícil de armar sino de conseguir...por lo que un regulador de corriente con un LM317 debe serte de utilidad, considera que si conectas dos LEDs en serie la caida de tensión en el LM317 es de 7V aprox. y si la corriente la calculas a 300mA te da una potencia de disipación de 2.1W en el regulador, para que igual tengas en cuenta el disipador.
Cualquier duda adelante.
Saludos


----------



## cibermicro (Mar 1, 2011)

g.corallo dijo:


> si es la serie 78xx o 79xx necesitan 3v mas del voltaje de salida como minimo



Hola corallo, tu trabajas con leds, te pregunto ya que en donde me recomiendas comprar leds, yo conozco la pagina DX deal xtreme que ya ha sido nombrada en algunas oportunidades en el foro



fernandoae dijo:


> "Haz trabajado con LEDs de altaintensidad?"
> Por supuesto, hasta 20W
> 
> "si no lo haz hecho donde quieras encontrarás que para controlarlos no se recomienda en lo absoluto usar resistencias, bajo ninguna circunstancia"
> ...


Saludos estimado, le escribo ya que me encuentro incursionando en el mundo de led, por lo que adquirido algunos productos en la pagina DX deal xtreme, pero me encuentro en búsqueda de los fabricantes de China, si me puede recomendar usted algunos fabricantes y sus direcciones web, le estare agradecido por su ayuda.

Agradecimientos.


----------



## Shortcircuit (Mar 2, 2011)

ericklarva:

Agradezco en verdad que me contestes, yo también soy mexicano  y ya he visto paginas como la que me compartiste, veo que en nuestro país aún están un poco caros los leds y el conflicto mayor es que llegan productos terminados desde Asia (China, Taiwán, Singapur, Corea, etc.) que contienen leds y son aun más baratos que comprar los leds solos en alguna tienda de electrónica como por ejemplo las series de navidad. No???  fíjate que hace poco fui a Republica del Salvador y encontré un pequeño local que tiene led superflux (piraña) y otros tipos de encapsulados, pero cual va siendo mi sorpresa que un solo led lo ofertan en 14 pesos cuando he comprado módulos de este tipo de led en baquelitas cuadradas montadas con cuatro diodos con costos de 35 pesos. Jajajaja!!!  Lo que es la globalización....   Nuevamente agradezco el apoyo que me brindas, se que la economía marca fuertemente la diferencia de adquirir tecnología y no es que sobre dinero pero choca en mi el ver los costos tan diferidos en los productos terminados contra los componentes.

Solo como referencia y me dices si voy bien???

R=Vin-Vled/Iled

P=V*I²

Y en especial tengo que considerar la caída del regulador, esto quiere decir feedback. No???  

De antemano muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludos.      SHORTCIRCUIT


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 2, 2011)

Si la verdad que si, bastante caros y de "steren" mejor ni te asomes jajajaj...Mejor asomate a este link si quieres comprarte LEDs a un precio muuuy razonable. Son chinos pero la verdad que son de buena calidad.
Las fórmulas están bien, solo la última es P=V*I sin el cuadrado.
La caida de voltaje en el regulador, sino me equivoco, se le llama Dropout. Y hay que considerarla por la potencia que puede radiar el encapsulado, en el datasheet viene especificado. Aunque la verdad un disipador de 2cm² debe ser más que suficiente.
Yo no tengo el privilegio de contar con una zona de electrónica como la "republica del salvador", pero si con AGelectrónica que tiene su página y por ahí compro algunas cosas, para otras con Steren y otras más al extranjero...ni modo que más queda!!!
Saludos


----------



## cibermicro (Mar 3, 2011)

ericklarva dijo:


> Si la verdad que si, bastante caros y de "steren" mejor ni te asomes jajajaj...Mejor asomate a este link si quieres comprarte LEDs a un precio muuuy razonable. Son chinos pero la verdad que son de buena calidad.
> Las fórmulas están bien, solo la última es P=V*I sin el cuadrado.
> La caida de voltaje en el regulador, sino me equivoco, se le llama Dropout. Y hay que considerarla por la potencia que puede radiar el encapsulado, en el datasheet viene especificado. Aunque la verdad un disipador de 2cm² debe ser más que suficiente.
> Yo no tengo el privilegio de contar con una zona de electrónica como la "republica del salvador", pero si con AGelectrónica que tiene su página y por ahí compro algunas cosas, para otras con Steren y otras más al extranjero...ni modo que más queda!!!
> Saludos



Hola tienes una foto montando esos leds en una placa, tambien quisiera saber si se pueden montar en una placa de aluminio para disipar el calor, al parecer son de 5mm de tamaño, la pagina que indicas es buena pero no tienen un buen surtido, eso si me llaman la atención  los precios.  Además como ha sido tu experiencia comprando en esa página? yo aun continuo buscando los mejores precios, e incluso quiero encontrar los fabricantes para poder comprar mejor los productos, no solo el mejor $, sino también buenos productos.

Saludos...


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 3, 2011)

Ciber, de antemano los "únicos" LEDs que requieren de una disipación real son aquellos mayores a 1W de potencia, depende del fabricante...como por ejemplo los LED Creed casi no disipan calor, pero hay otros similares que calientan como no tienes idea.
Lo ideal es siempre colocarlos en placas de aluminio, y tratar de controlar la corriente con forme a la temperatura...como digo es lo ideal, mas no una obligación.
Con respecto a los fabricantes, pues la verdad suerte...porque contactarlos no es lo difícil sino comprarles lo mínimo que pueden venderte...Los de Sure son muy responsables, y a México no hay problemas con el envío...solo eso si nunca pidas los promocionales de "free shipping" porque te los envian por correo nacional( MEXPOST para México ) y en este caso taaaarda un buen, casi dos meses en llegarte con el riesgo que se "pierda". Yo siempre pago por UPS.
Considerando tu pregunta con respecto a fabricantes, puedo mencionarte: CREE, LUXEON, OSRAM, Phillips...etc
Saludos
PD En sure puedes seleccionar los artículos que quieras aún con el "free Shipping", al cerrar la compra es donde seleccionas el servicio de mensajería y ahí debes escojer UPS...


----------



## cibermicro (Mar 3, 2011)

ericklarva dijo:


> PD En sure puedes seleccionar los artículos que quieras aún con el "free Shipping", al cerrar la compra es donde seleccionas el servicio de mensajería y ahí debes escojer UPS...



Primero que nada agradecimientos por tu ayuda. Exactamente lo que quiero es llegar a comprar en cantidades mayores a mejores precios y no siempre comprar en DX, ya que ellos en el precio de sus productos ya esta incluido el freesheeping, por lo que no son tan baratos que digamos, pero la gran ventaja es el gran surtido que ellos tienen, lo que he estado haciendo hasta ahora es comprar algunos productos a ellos.  A medida de ir aprendiendo mejor del tema de los Leds me pondré en contacto con los fabricantes que me recomendaste, en luxestar dice que son min orden U$100, si sus productos son buenos y mas baratos por ser fabricantes o distribuidores, vale la pena invertir 100 o más.  Por último pienso que debes trabajar en el tema de los Leds o eres profesional en el tema.

Saludos...


----------



## Kissler (Mar 3, 2011)

Sabeis donde se pueden conseguir estos drivers en algun sitio que no sea DX o ebay ? vamos que no vengan de china y pueda tenerlos en poco tiempo? de ir alguna tienda fisica lo conoceran por decir dame un driver de XxmA para X W?¿

Merci


----------



## cibermicro (Mar 3, 2011)

Kissler
Por ahora en DX yo aun ando en busque de un mejor lugar, espero encontrar con el tiempo algo mejor en precios que DX, por ahora ellos tienen el mejor surtido

Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 4, 2011)

Oki gracias! el problema de DX es que quizas a sud-america tarde menos pero aqui en españa son 1 Mes minimo y es un palo esperar tanto tiempo. 

Saludos

P.D. Alguien que sepa como se llama tecnicamente ha buscado en http://es.farnell.com hay creo que hay de todo pero nose como hacer la busqueda. S


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 4, 2011)

Ciber, que bueno que tengas esa posibilidad económica , en mi caso no es igual y tampoco me dedico por el momento a proyectos comerciales. Soy Ing en electrónica, pero hobbysta en cuestiones de LEDs, llevo poco tiempo de haber incursionado en esta área pero estoy al tanto de las tecnologías involucradas.
Métele a fondo que no te vas a arrepentir, en lo personal considero que CREE y Osram son muy buenos.
Kissler, aquí el problema es que la gran mayoría de fabricantes tienen sus instalaciones en China y lo que quieras comprar vendrá de ahí...Lo de Farnell no entedí, que quieres buscar??
Saludos
PD Kissler si lo que buscas son drivers para LED, puedes buscarlo así como tal...o en ingles "LED driver", hay tanto módulos como componentes ya dependerá de ti y tu aplicación.


----------



## Kissler (Mar 4, 2011)

En otro tema que abri ya se explico algo pero no me acabo de quedar claro. Exactamente para que sirve un driver? para dar siempre X A constantes? tengo que conectar 4 leds de 1W 350mA y 2  de 3W 650maA
Que conseguiria con ellos ? Explicación para tontos ya que casi me considero eso por el momento en estos temas jeje

Muchas gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 4, 2011)

Bueno, así como para tontos la verdad no, no te rebajes a tanto . Existen varios tipos de "drivers" los hay analógicos, digitales, de control por corriente, por temperatura, por voltaje...etc.,etc.,etc.
Lo único que te importa es decidir como controlarlos, puedes hacerlo como muchos por ahí hacen con resistencias, pero debes considerar que la vida útil del LED puede verse mermada si tu LED sube a temperaturas mayores a los 60°C, para esto sirven los drivers para ajustar la salida según las necesidades del LED y prolongar la vida del mismo...además de que con los drivers puedes ajustar la intensidad y en caso de LEDs RGB los colores generados por la mezcla de estos.
Ahora si que depende de tu aplicación, tus conocimientos y tu cartera( $$ ).
Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 4, 2011)

he comprado este para los 2 de 3W (en el fondo haciendo calculos se quedan entorno a los 2W )

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380321509789&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

y este para los de 1 W 

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230590838486&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Con estso conseguire una salida optima de I y que no se calienten mas de lo normal no?

Gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 4, 2011)

El primer Link es para controlar los dos LEDs de 3W c/u en paralelo?? Así, sumando potencias tendrías 6W de los LEDs y solo los trabajarías a 5W??
Si es así no le veo problemas, salvo que no van a funcionar al 100%...solo recuerda que sin embargo es necesario montarlos sobre un disipador.
Para el último, no me convence el circuito ya que no le veo por donde le regulan la corriente, pero si el vendedor te asegura que es para controlar 3 LEDs de 1W en serie, no debes tener problemas. Igual que el primero es necesario un disipador para los 3 LEDs.
Recomendaciones, si tienes tarjetas madres de PC que no sirvan o que estén dañadas, puedes quitarles el disipador que trae el chipset, normalmente junto a los zócalos de la RAM. Hay algunos que vienen pegados con una película adherente, esos son los mejores porque así solo pegas los LEDs al disipador, sino, perfora algunos agujeros para colocar tornillos que aseguren los LEDs al dispador. Para ambos casos te sirve el tamaño de estos disipadores como mínimo, si consigues más grandes mejor.
Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 4, 2011)

Si gracias! justo ayer tire un PC viejo quite los disipadores y todo lo que pude reutulizar, tengo el dela tarjeta grafica con ventilador incluido que lo utilizare para un led de 10W que esta en camino. En cuanto a lo del primer caso, como dije supuestamente los compre de 3W pero luego viendo la especificaciones que daba de voltaje y intensidad.. pues haciendo P=V.I no daba 3.. asi que con eso entiendo que ya ira a tope.
Una pregunta de novato como pego los leds al disipador? con la pasta termica aguanta? o tengo que ponerle algo tipo superglue? gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 5, 2011)

Pues como te comenté, algunos dispadores traen una película adherente que te facilita el montado del LED, solo lo colocas y presionas para que se adhiera. Si no lo trae, con una broca de 1/8" o similar le perforas agujeros para montarlo con "pija"( tornillo con punta ) de 3/8" o un poco más grande que 1/8" para que tenga fuerza al momento de atornillar, claro sin olvidar ponerle por debajo pasta térmica.
Si tienes como conseguirte el adherente térmico 100 veces mejor!!! .
Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 6, 2011)

Thx!!! Tal como me llegue los led's y driver's me pondre a ello


----------



## Kissler (Mar 7, 2011)

Una duda que tengo de los drivers el V de salida es el mismo que el de entrada? ya que no lo veo que lo especifique por ningun lado, solo veo espeficado la I de salida. Gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 7, 2011)

Pues depende del driver, en teoría lo ideal es alimentarlo según V = nVled + Vdrop. Donde n es el número de LEDs en serie, Vled es el voltaje máximo que soporta el LED y Vdrop es el voltaje de caida del driver, este Vdrop debe venir especificado en las hojas de datos del Driver, sino pues agrégale por lo menos unos 3V. En realidad Vdrop solo es crítico cuando quieres desperdiciar poca potencia en el circuito, para un LM317 son aprox 2.5V, claro puede soportar más voltaje pero hasta un límite.
Un ejemplo para que se entienda, supon que tienes 3 LEDs con voltaje máximo de 3.7V y un LM317 de regulador, el voltaje mínimo de entrada sería V = 3*( 3.7 )+2.5V, V=13.6V mínimos de entrada. Ahora supon que tienes una fuente de 24V, podrías usarla?? La respuesta es si, porque el LM317 soporta hasta 40V de tensión entre las terminales, es decir, que podrías meterle una fuente de 50V y funcionaría bien ya que el Vdrop del LM317 sería de 38.9V...El gran problema aquí sería la enorme disipación de calor que tendría el encapsulado, incluso habría que ponerle un ventilador para que no reviente, y además estarías desperdiciando 13W solo en el LM317, por eso es importante tratar de estar en el voltaje mínimo de operación para no "desperdiciar" potencia. No se si me expliqué muy bien pero bueno, cualquier duda por aquí estaremos.
Saludos
Se me pasaba comentar, en tu caso el driver tiene un voltaje mínimo de operación independiente al Vdrop, creo que son mínimos 5V para funcionar. También tienen un máximo, no está demás que cheques la hoja de datos, en la página de Sure puedes encontrarlo. Del otro la verdad ni idea, cuando te llegue checa conque IC controlan al LED y con ese número buscas su PDF en internet.


----------



## Kissler (Mar 7, 2011)

Mm vale mas o menos me ha aclarado algo.. lo que queria hacer era cambiar el foco trasero de la moto que me funde las bombillas que da gusto.. pero de una manera que no sea la sencilla de led 5mm y resistencias ya que estoy en paro y asi me entretengo..

Este es el esquema que tenia en mente y puse en otro post 
_
Espero esta semana tener los led's ya.. este es mi esquema final creo (sino me corregis que seguro que algo sacais  ) para hacer lo de los led's de una forma diferente (se que no es la mas sencilla)







Donde Rvariable = Resistencia a medir para que los led's de posicion alumbren a medio gas
R1 = Resistencia para un led blanco de 1W 350mA que ira para iluminar la matricula
Driver1 = Driver 5W 1A
Driver2 = Driver 3W 350mA
Driver3 = Driver 3W 350mA
Led's 0-1-2-3-6 = 3-3,6V 350mA , 1W
Led's 4-5 = Led's ~2,8V ~800mA , 2~3W_

P.D quizas os hace gracia por que direis pero que se inventa este palurdo .. pero es que las nociones que tengo son las que hize en batx y fue hace 8 años.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 8, 2011)

MMM de antemano el 7806 no lo necesitas, imagínate vas a correr más de 1amp en cada uno de ellos cuando creo que lo máximo que soportan son 500mA. En pocas palabras, quita los 7806 y recuerda que puedes meter hasta 3LEDs en cada driver ya que con el motor andando el voltaje sube hasta los 14V por lo que no debe preocuparte...
Y otro super detalle, como tienes exáctamente planeado poner los LEDs?? porque con dos de 1W en lugar de los incadescente es más que suficiente, si colocas más puedes lastimar la vista de quien esté atras de tu vehículo.
Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 8, 2011)

Oki Gracias! si eso tenia en mano.. nose lo que alumbrar.. quizas envezde 4 y 2 , acabo poniendo 2 y 1 por que va sobrado
Gracias!


----------



## Kissler (Mar 8, 2011)

Quizas se desvia un poco del tema, pero sabeis si existe alguna pasta termica que tambien pegue? Ya que nose como poner los led's en el disipador. He comprado una tipica de informatica (de las grises) pero no tiene pinta que vaya a sujetar el led en el disipador. 

Gracias


----------



## jreyes (Mar 8, 2011)

http://s.dealextreme.com/search/thermal+glue

He usado la primera de la lista con buenos resultados.


Adiosín...!


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 8, 2011)

Si que la verdad se ve muy buena, dejo un comentario que quizá pueda serte de ayuda Kissler:


> Because it takes some time to set, holding the objects in place by  applying pressure is recommended, which is good, as application of  pressure helps creating a good contact area.
> LEDs on aluminium stars and bases, glued to sinks half a year ago  still maintain their place and heat transfer today - but none of those  is subjected to a lot of mechanical stress, like shocks or vibration. I  think I would want to secure those for mechanically more challenging  enviroments with an additional method, and not rely on glueing only.


Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 8, 2011)

Oki gracias! intentare buscar alternativa desde españa para que no me tarde mucho! De momento he hecho una pequeña chapuza de ponerle un poco de silicona caliente.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 8, 2011)

También puedes intentar con soladuras expóxicas (esas que vienen en dos compuestos). Debes tener cuidado de no manchar el lente del LED ya que al endurecer el pegamento cuesta un mundo retirarlo y puedes quemar el chip (por acumulación de calor).


Adiosín...!


----------



## Shortcircuit (Mar 8, 2011)

Que bueno e interesante se ha puesto este tema, Kissler: supongo que los leds que estas pensando utilizar son de color rojo. Yo aún no he realizado mi proyecto, ya saben, la falta de tiempo, pero en cuanto lo comience tomare unas fotos de los avances y comentare mis experiencias.

Solo una pregunta: Los leds de 1w tienen en la parte inferior un pequeño circulo metálico que lo que veo es común con la entrada positiva del les, cierto???  Entonces para montarlos en serie en un disipador de aluminio hay que cuidar este detalle para que funcionen bien. no???

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 8, 2011)

jreyes te referirás al "plasti-acero"???
Shortcircuit, ahora si me dejaste con  la cara de What??? No entendí, pero sería recomendable postearas una foto de tu LED para quitarnos la duda.
En los LED tipo "estrella" que ya vienen con una aleta de aluminio no tienen contacto eléctrico con este, no se si a estos te referirás...
Saludos


----------



## Shortcircuit (Mar 8, 2011)

Claro, te mando una foto del led, mañana tomo otras de los diferentes angulos de estos para que tengas una idea, solo me falta mencionar que los leds que tengo no tienen disipador.

Saludos.


----------



## jreyes (Mar 8, 2011)

ericklarva dijo:


> jreyes te referirás al "plasti-acero"???
> 
> Saludos


Acá también se le conoce como acero plástico. Son compuestos uno blanco y el otro gris.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Kissler (Mar 9, 2011)

Si mis leds son rojos pero ya vienen con el disipador en forma de "estrella" puestos lo que aun estan pendientes de llegar de hong-kong. Ahora estoy trabajando con uno de 10W que voy a intentar poner de luz de cruce . Justo ahora estaba testeando y disipador incluido se calienta como un puto infierno :S nose si ponerme para desmontar todo lo que tengo que desmontar para sacar el foco para que luego se me queme ... estoy dudoso me derrite hasta la silicona caliente que le puse jejej

Es este :







Y los otros que decia con una placa en forma estrella son estos:


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 9, 2011)

Jreyes, si es el mismo, bueno hay tres versiones la "plastilina"( verde y blanca o azul y blanca ), la de jeringa que es negra con gris y la última que es un "pomo" metálico en forma casi idéntica de las ceras para zapatos y viene con un frasco con un líquido ambar que al juntarlos dan el mismo efecto, la pasta es de color negro. El detalle es que yo he probado esta pasta a altas temperaturas y llega a quebrarse de tanto calor. Al menos las tres versiones que venden en México no sirven para altas temperaturas.
Shortcircuit, es el mismo LED que se monta en el disipador de la última foto que postea Kissler, que yo sepa no tienen conexión eléctrica alguna, pero quítate de la duda y mídelo con un multímetro.
Kissler, que suertudooo....jajaja hace rato que quiero un LED como tienes en la primera foto . Para estos es super importante un buen disipador y de preferencia un ventilador, yo creo que con un módulo de enfriamiento de un procesador PGA775 te debe servir, a estos ni queriendo le metas una resistencia, ahí si vale la pena comprarte un driver dedicado.
Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 9, 2011)

Pues esta montado ya en el foco delantero de la moto  (me aburria) aver lo que dura.. esta puesto en un disipador que saque de una placa base , montado solo con un 7809 , montado tambien en otro disipador. Quise montarlo el led con uno mas grande que tiene ventilador (gforce 3 ti) pero no me cabia dentro el foco  . Asi que viendo lo que se calentaba aqui en casa , rezare para que aguante dentro el foco. Sino pues a la basura y ya desisto de seguir utilizandolo para eso  
Por cierto si te interesa el led ese me costo unos 7€ por ebay , hay bastantes busca como high power 10W y hay estan.

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 9, 2011)

Kissler, lo que se va a quemar es el plástico que recubre el faro de tu  moto!!!! , bueno espero que no pero busca en youtube videos sobre LEDs  de 100W y checa que taaaan potentes son. Se que tienes uno de 10W, pero  no está de más que veas lo que uno de 100W puede hacer.
Yo creo que para tu moto es demasiado, pero bueno jajaja eso es el lujo de tener conocimientos de más...
El problema real de no haber comprado el LED es por $$$, ya que pues como te dije hay que invertir en un buen driver además de la carcaza donde iría instalado.
Cuando empecé con los LEDs compré de los pequeños en grandes cantidades, y bueno ya coloqué la gran mayoría dentro de mi casa solo estoy esperando tener un buen pretexto para que mi esposa no me regañe por comprarme uno de estos juguetitos...jejeje.
Por cierto, de nuevo, ese 7809 no va a soportar la corriente que le estas demandando...mejor colocale un LM350( de mayor corriente que el LM317 ) en la configuración de fuente de corriente y ya con eso te liberas del stress en el LED y en el regulador.
Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 9, 2011)

Bueno de momento asi se va a quedar hasta que ocurra algo, ya que en mi moto para sacar el faro tengo que desmontar la cupula delantera entera y es un palo, si se quema o ocurre algo pues a la 3º va la vencida  pero la verdad mis conocimientos aun son bastante escasos.. nose ni como se monta ese LM350 que dices :S


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 9, 2011)

La configuración del LM350 es muuuy simple, en la hoja de datos viene especificada, pero te la puedo explicar:
El LM350 tiene 3 pines, entrada, ajuste y salida. La configuración de corriente usa una resistencia conectada entre los pines de ajuste y salida, no lleva referencia a tierra, la entrada de voltaje se conecta en el pin de entrada y la salida se toma del pin de ajuste, la corriente se calcula como I= 1.25/R donde R es la resistencia que conectas al LM350.

Para tu caso supongamos una corriente de 750mA( solo dedusco ) por lo  que la resistencia sería R = 1.25/0.75, R=1.6 Ohms. Aquí el "gran"  problema sería llegar al valor calculado, pero bueno siempre hay trucos  para esto, por ejemplo colocas en serie una resistencia de 1Ohm con otra  de 0.68Ohms y con eso solucionarias el problema. Siempre es aconsejable usar un valor levemente más alto que el calculado para no sobrepasar la corriente deseada.
Como ves es muy simple, y aunque no puedas hacerlo con el de la moto por lo menos que te sirva de ayuda para futuros experimentos.
Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 9, 2011)

Ostras mil gracias! parece sencillo si pense que seria mas complicado! Pues en principio no creo porque ya te digo que es una movida sacar el foco tengo que quitar toda la cupula de alante, pero me viene en camino tambien un led cree de 1,5A que pretendia poner en la luz de larga  lo que ya me adelante y compre un driver de 10W y 1,5 A ... una lastima porque no creo que este LM350 valga lo que me costo el driver. Pero para mi padre le pensaba montar en el estudio una serie le led's e el escritorio para cuando se pone por la tarde hacer sus tonterias artisticas (figuritas y esas cosas que hacen los juvilados ) pues para eso como no tengo driver quizas le monto eso pro probar . Por cierto entiendo que puedes variar la I , pero el voltaje sera el mismo que le entre no? 

Gracias


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 10, 2011)

Es realmente muy sencillo la verdad, el LM350 y LM317 son idénticos en estructura interna, la gran diferencia es que el LM350 soporta hasta casi 5amp( dependiendo del voltaje entre sus terminales ), mientras que el LM317 soporta hasta 1.5amp( aquí dependiendo de la letra con la que termine ).
En una fuente de corriente lo único que te importa es mantener esta corriente, el voltaje es lo que estaría variando según la carga. Por ejemplo, si configuras el LM317 o LM350 para una corriente de 350mA, tu puedes conectar tanto LEDs blancos como rojos y la fuente ajustará el voltaje de acuerdo al LED, así para el blanco estaría en unos 3.5V mientras que para el rojo en unos 2.8V. La gran ventaja de usar control por corriente es que el LED al calentarse y variar su resistencia interna también varía el voltaje con el que el LED opera ya que la corriente siempre será de 350mA. En teoría jamás quemarías al LED, pero bueno no evitas que cumpla con su ciclo de vida útil.
Para cuando termines a ver si posteas algunas fotos para poder criticar...esteee perdón comentar que tal te quedó.
Saludos


----------



## Kissler (Mar 10, 2011)

Oki el de 10W ya esta puesto , lo pense pero tampoco habia mucho que hacer.. era solo un led y le puse el regulador mira por poner. Cuando haga el del foco trasero ya hare fotos jeje . Estoy ansioso por que me lleguen ya ... es lo malo de comprar en china que no sabes cuando te va a llegar


----------



## Shortcircuit (Mar 11, 2011)

Kissler:  Muchas suerte con tu proyecto, subes las fotos en cuanto las tengas para ver que tal te fue.

ericklarva:  Perdona que no te haya enviado las foto antes, te envío una de costado y otra por detras para que me entiendas de lo que te comentaba en mi último mensaje.  Ya revise con el multimetro y efectivamente, el casco posterior para la disipación esta en comun con la pata positíva del led, ademas ya tengo mis resistencias y mis reguladores, mañana hago mis pruebas y les comento como me fue.

Muchas gracias a todos los que han apoya mis ideas y han resuelto mis dudas.

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Mar 11, 2011)

Aaaahhh, son los que quitaste de la lámpara quemada. Lo que puedes hacer es montarlos en una PCB de doble cara, ya sea que la fabriques a mano o en máquina, dejas un lado completo de LEDs y del otro un "thermal layer", claro también con suficiente cobre del lado de los LEDs, de tal forma que el LED este rodeado de cobre y que pase por debajo de éste, con el "couper pour" puedes hacerlo. Para montar los LEDs en el PCB colocas un recorte de mica térmica usada en los transitores( de la gris )y le pones pasta de silicona en ambas caras y con eso tienes más que suficiente. Lo ideal sería que coloques la tarjeta sobre un disipador, pero si no tienes podrías trabajarlos así pero con un 15% menos de la corriente normal de operación de los LEDs para que no se sobrecalienten.
Espero explicarme bien, cualquier duda por aquí estaré.
Saludos
OJO no alimentes a los LEDs sino tienes como disipar el calor, puedes quemarlos...una prueba de 3seg es más que suficiente...


----------



## nachochef (Dic 22, 2012)

elperros dijo:


> Me refería en ausencia de regulador. Frente a una fuente continua con fluctuaciones de tensión (ripple), o tal vez con una fuente alterna. Pero creo q nadie pondria uno de estos leds a un tranformador sin rectificar. Asi que mi consulta es casi esoterica .



Hola; a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Compre este articulo:
http://dx.com/p/100w-6500k-9000lm-led-white-light-module-white-dc-32-34v-155708 con las sigtes especificaciones:


- Model: 6239
- Material: Aluminum alloy
- Color: White
- Quantity: 1
- Power: 100W
- Color BIN: White
- Rate voltage: 32~34V
- Luminous flux: 8000~9000lm
- Color temperature: 6000~6500K
- For various spotlights or LED lighting
- Packing list: 
- 1 x Light module
Y este articulo:
http://dx.com/p/3-0a-100w-power-constant-current-source-led-driver-85-265v-47306
Con las sigtes especificaciones:

- 100 vatios LED de alta conductor 
- Voltaje de entrada: CA 85 ~ 265V 
- Voltaje de salida: DC 32 ~ 36V 
- Corriente de salida: 3.0A (fabricante) 
- Con la aleación de aluminio del disipador de calor
El tema es que cuando lo conecte sobre un disipador de aluminio(saque de una compu vieja el disipador del procesador)con grasa siliconada,a los pocos segundos comenzó a tirar humo y al rato comenzó a apagarse(calculo que se estaría empezando a quemar).
Es posible que el driver no sea el correcto?
Se puede bajar el voltaje del driver de 36 que entrega a 32 que es lo que usa la lampara)
Hay otra forma de conectarlo para que funcione?
Desde ya agradezco la pronta respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 23, 2012)

El driver ese es de CORRIENTE CONSTANTE, lo que signifca que varia la tensión de salida automaticamente para mantener la corriente de 3A...
El disipador de pc lo tenias con el cooler andando?


----------



## nachochef (Dic 23, 2012)

No sin cooler.Vos decis que es eso?No tiene nada que ver que la fuente tire 36volts y la lampara soporte hasta 34 volts?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 23, 2012)

Si, es eso, 100W es mucha potencia, necesitas si o si refrigeracion activa (con cooler). Y lo de la fuente no, porque como es de corriente constante ajusta el voltaje de salida automaticamente hasta que por el led pasan 3A. Eso de los 36V es la salida máxima...


----------



## nachochef (Dic 23, 2012)

Disculpame las preguntas tontas , no se mucho de electronica,solo soy un curioso que me apasiona mucho y le meto mano.
Yo cuando mido con el tester entrega 36v,y la lampara trabaja hasta 34v,vos decis que esos 2 volts sobrantes no le hacen nada a la lampara.
Por que tira humo y por que se va apagando de a poco y perdiendo intensidad?Si lo soluciono con un cooler me llenas  de felicidad.
El cooler sacandoaire caliente o enfriando con aire hacia la lampara?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 23, 2012)

Con curiosidad y google vas a llegar lejos, es la mejor forma de aprender..
Respecto a los 2V sobrantes es porque seguramente tu lampara sufrió un poco por la temperatura... pero bueno, ya pasó. Y no te preocupes mucho porque los valores que te indican siempre pueden tener variaciones, lo que te indican es el promedio.



> Por que tira humo y por que se va apagando de a poco y perdiendo intensidad?


Porque debe tener calor, te está pidiendo aire fresco 

El cooler tiene que largar aire hacia el disipador en este caso.
Y tiene que ser UN BUEN DISIPADOR como el de la foto ya que estamos hablando de un led de alta potencia.


----------



## nachochef (Dic 23, 2012)

Mira .le puse un disipador del procesador pentium 3 de una compu vieja
Es bastante mas grande que la luz.



Tengo todos cooler de 12 volts dc lo puedo conectar con la misma fuente o hay que agregarle alguna resistencia?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 23, 2012)

Es un buen disipador, pero igual me convence mas el de p4 porque es mas eficiente al tener las aletas mas finas  
Para el cooler te recomiendo usar un transformador aparte o uno de 220V...


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 23, 2012)

Vi lo que vende reflector con led de 100W tiene un disipador con ventilador de Pentium IV, 100w es bastante tu disipador de P3 sera para led de 20W.


----------



## nachochef (Dic 26, 2012)

Amigos,les cuento que le puse terrible cooler y si bien no tira mas humo ,se sigue apagando de a poco hasta en unos 15 a 20 segundos.
Por dios ,puedo hacer algo o tiene destino de basura?


----------



## zopilote (Dic 27, 2012)

Pienso que la fuente es la que esta dando problemas, esta debe tener un sistema que cuando supera los 3A simplemente desconecta la fuente (detecta sobrecarga). Lo que puedes hacer es tratar de medir cuando se apaga. Luego conseguir una fuente de mas potencia y un regulado boost con corriente regulable de mas de 2A a 10A.


----------



## nachochef (Dic 27, 2012)

Mmmmm,no se ....sigo insistiendo ,por mas que no se mucho de electronica me parece que el error esta en las capacidades de una y otra.
Lo digo por que he probado bajarle el voltage a la fuente y logre que permanezca prendida,eso si bajo la intensidad luminica.Para mi esos 36 volts le afectan a la lampara.
Y si fabrico una fuente regulable,para ir probando donde se ajusta mejor?Alguien me puede dar algun dato sencillo para fabricar una que regule el voltage y el amperage?
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 27, 2012)

El problema no es la fuente ni las tensiones, ya que se ajusta sola la tension (por eso es de corriente constante) hasta conseguir que por tu led pasen los 3 amper necesarios... el problema es tu led que se deterioró.
Consegui un multimetro/tester o como le digan en donde vivis y ponelo en serie con la fuente y el led para comprobar la corriente... entendes mas o menos lo que te digo?


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 27, 2012)

Lo que aquí puede estar pasando es tal vés más simple de lo que parece. Todo LED posée una resistencia dinámica intrínseca que varía su resistencia dependiendo de la temperatura. Lo probable es que tu disipador no esté disipando el calor lo suficiente y por ende el voltaje decae entre las terminales del LED( obviamente regulado por el driver que le tienes puesto ).
Puedes probar metiendole una pasta térmica de plata para mejorar la conducción térmica o en su caso ampliar el área del disipador.
Es factible también que el driver no se encuentre bien fabricado y la temperatura interna lo afecte de tal forma que disminuya su voltaje al LED, igual sería prudente que lo montaras en un disipador o en su caso probar con otro driver.
No creo que el LED tenga problemas, ya que cuando se daña la intensidad se merma desde que lo prendes y no disminuye con el tiempo de encendido, al igual si lo observas de cerca con "manchas" negras es indicativo que ya se dañó la oblea.
Espero la info te sea de utilidad.
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Dic 27, 2012)

Alguien me puede decir si este regulador de voltage es viable para mi led?Como se cuantos ampers entrega?
Se puede conectar a 220 volts?

Saludos.

http://www.comolohago.cl/2008/10/17/como-hacer-un-regulador-de-voltaje/comment-page-29/#comments


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 27, 2012)

No, no te sirve...si buscas en internet el PDF del LM317 te encontrarás un diagrama para convertirlo en una fuente de corriente constante, solo que para 500mA. Para la versión de 3A necesitarías el LM350.
Pero no le busques más, solo cambia de disipador.
Saludos

PD. Necesitas obligatóriamente una fuente que te entregue al menos 40V en DC para hacer funcionar la fuente de corriente constante del LM350.


----------



## nachochef (Dic 28, 2012)

Alguien me puede decir biewn que componentes reconocen para poder armarla?

 *Fuente conmutada variable de 1.2 a 36 volts
 *Provee hasta 3 ampers continuos
 *Proteccion contra sobrecorriente y temperatura
 *Sistema externo de apagado

  APLICACIONES:
  La  fuente conmutable variable alimenta cualquier circuito de hasta 3 amperes por ser conmutada tiene una eficiencia de hasta el 90% muy superior a las  reguladas, es compacta y  fácil de usar con voltaje ajustable de 1.2 hasta 36 volts, lista para alimentar tus proyectos tanto didácticos como industriales. Cuenta terminal on/off externo para poder controlar su encendido o apagado. 


Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 28, 2012)

Nachochef, tu LED "NO PUEDE SER ALIMENTADO CON UNA FUENTE DE VOLTAJE ESTÁTICA" tiene que ser forzosamente un driver( fuente de corriente ), si lo llegas a  alimentar con una fuente de voltaje, vas a dañar al LED por la resistencia dinámica intrínseca que tiene. Es decir, que cuando se calienta, esa resistencia disminuye ocasionando que circule más corriente por la oblea de que la debería pasar, por eso es "mandatorio" el uso de fuentes de corriente y no de voltaje.
Pero si realmente no te interesa lo que te escribo solo dilo y me abstengo de seguir orientándote.
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Dic 28, 2012)

No por favor,me ayuda mucho la ayuda de todos,lo que pasa es que pruebo,pruebo y pruebo y sigo sin solucionarlo .Ya refrigere con didipador y cooler y sigue pasando lo mismo,por eso pense en cambiar y fabricar un controlador nuevo.
La falta de cocnocimiento me lleva a buscar cosas que me parecen que pueden ir,pero no sabia la diferencia que me estas diciendo.


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 28, 2012)

Date una idea de lo que necesitas liga.
Realmente es crítico la disipación de calor del LED, por eso es importante montarlo bien en un área suficiente para eso. Te dejo el link de google con imágenes de disipadores para que veas el tamaño necesario para tu LED.
Esto te lo comento para que antes que buscar un problema en tu driver, primero te enfoques en el calor.
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Dic 29, 2012)

Amigo/s,ya refrigere el led con el didipador recomendado y encima le adicione dos cooler mas,resultado prende con intensidad y luego se va apagando quedando solamente prendida la fila de leds del medio,y ahi queda estable.
La verdad ,no se mas que hacer.Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 30, 2012)

Nachochef, no desesperes, cuando eso pase checa la temperatura del driver. Si observas que se calienta demasiado, ponle un disipador y si ni así se soluciona el problema, significa que tu driver es el que está dañado.
El ponerle una fuente fija no es lo mejor, si quieres como te comenté consigue una fuente de DC que te entregue al menos 40V, no importa si no está regulado, con que te dé ese voltaje es suficiente para armarte una fuente de corriente con el LM350.
Sigo al pendiente, Saludos.
Checate el post #76


----------



## nachochef (Dic 30, 2012)

Mira ,el driver tiene disipador y no calienta casi nada.
E todas maneras decime como harmar el circuito que me decis si podes.

Saludos.



Esta sirve?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-444808388-convertidor-voltaje-ajustable-variable-stepdown-lm2596-dc-dc-_JM_



Este sirve ?Si es asi me podrias hacer un diagrama?

aca tngo un diseño para una de +-30v de 2a
cambia el trafo de 23 x uno de 36v a 5A
y los tip y los mj q son para la etapa de potencia tb xq trabajan hasta 3A si no me equivoco busca e datasheet los integrados q se puedan acomodar alos 5amp

MATERIALES:

Transformador de toma central 23 VAC, 2 A. 
Rectificador tipo puente diodos de 6 A. o 4 diodos rectificadors a 6A
Condensador de 4700uF/50V (2). 
Transistor TIP41, TIP42, MJ2955, MJ3055. 
Regulador de voltaje LM317, LM337. 
Resistencia de 1Ohm / 2W (2). 
Resistencia de 0.33Ohm /10W (2). 
Potenciómetro de 5KOhm (2). 
Condensador de 10uF/50V (2). 
Condensador de 22uF/50V (2). 
Resistencia de 120ohm Y 240ohm. 
Diodo 1N4001 (2).


----------



## ericklarva (Dic 31, 2012)

Nachochef, puedes colocar fotos de tu LED con el disipador y la fuente??? tanto al inicio como cuando se queda "apagado"? Igual tienes multímetro o voltímetro?? te agradeceré tomes medidas cuando recién prende del voltaje y cuando se te "apaga" el LED.
Saludos
PD





De ésta fuente te sirve hasta antes del LM317, o en su caso puedes colocar el LM350 pero en modo corriente, aquí se muestra en modo voltaje...Pero la fuente así la necesitas hacer...Ojo el LM350 debe ir montado en un disipador


----------



## nachochef (Ene 1, 2013)

como seria en modo corriente?
Se puede hacer mas sencilla la conexion,con 220 de entrada puente rectificador y resistencia?

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Ene 2, 2013)

No, para el LM350 creo su máximo voltaje de entrada está a los 60V...pero aún así que consigas un regulador capaz de soportar ese voltaje, es importante tu "desperdicio" de energía que tendrías al usarlo.
Por eso te comenté que necesitas forzadamente la alimentación a 40V para tu LED.
Te dejo el link de google para mayor información del LM350.






En el circuito te aparecen las fórmulas para calcular la R respecto a la corriente que le vas a meter al LED, es igual para el LM350. El Vref es 1.2V y la potencia de la R la calculas como P = VxI( de la resistencia ) para tu caso sería P = 1.25 * 3, P= 3.75W o lo que es igual a 5W.
La R sería R = 1.25/3, R=0.41Ohms, la más cercana sería de 0.47 para evitar que le metas demasiada corriente al LED, recalculando tu corriente en el LED sería de 2.65Amp, más que suficiente para sacarle buena iluminación.
Espero sea claro el ejemplo, si tienes alguna otra duda sigo al pendiente.
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Ene 4, 2013)

Como puedo medir el amperaje que esta entregando la fuente.....con un voltimetro normal.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 4, 2013)

> Como puedo medir el amperaje que esta entregando la fuente.....con un voltimetro normal.


AMPERIMETRO o MULTIMETRO 
Y si el compañero dijo que el led largó humo en mi opinion no es el driver, un led cuando esta medio quemado necesita mas tensión de la nominal...


----------



## nachochef (Ene 4, 2013)

Al driver que tengo ,puedo conectarle un lm350 y un potenciometro?





ericklarva dijo:


> No, para el LM350 creo su máximo voltaje de entrada está a los 60V...pero aún así que consigas un regulador capaz de soportar ese voltaje, es importante tu "desperdicio" de energía que tendrías al usarlo.
> Por eso te comenté que necesitas forzadamente la alimentación a 40V para tu LED.
> Te dejo el link de google para mayor información del LM350.
> 
> ...


----------



## ericklarva (Ene 4, 2013)

La idea es que puedas confirmar que el problema está en tu driver, si colocas el LM350( que para nada usa el potenciómetro como fuente de corriente ) como regulador, de nada te serviría si el driver está dañado.
Me parece recordar que mencionaste que tienes un transformador de 32VAC que puedes usar, no?
Saludos
PD. para eso igual te pedí que midieras el voltaje en el LED como medida de apoyo. Las fotos también ayudarían.
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Ene 10, 2013)

Volvi de vacaciones.....Hoy probe con un nuevo disipador,tome voltage de la fuente sin conectar al led y entregaba 36volts.
Al conectar al led medi nuevamente y si bien al principio entragaba 36v a los pocos segundos comenzo a variar de 33v a 36v,subia y bajaba continuamente como a si tambien la lampara prendia y apagaba.Esto acompañado de un sonido entrecortado de la fuente.
Voy a tratar de grabar un video y subirlo a si lo interpretan mejor.Creo que murio la lampara.


----------



## nachochef (Ene 10, 2013)

Dejo el link del video: 



 vez no vario voltage,pero lo que pasa esta a la vista.

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Ene 10, 2013)

Entonces, los destellos que se ven es por el LED??
Alcanzo a observar que se quedan prendidos las series de enmedio y luego se encienden las de los costados, es correcto?
Por curiosidad no presionaste la membrana amarilla que cubre al LED???
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Ene 11, 2013)

si es correcto pasa eso.No ,por lo menos con la mano no,quizas alguna vez lo apoye hacia abajo.
No tiene arreglo?

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Ene 11, 2013)

Pues al parecer por lo que se vé  y lo que comentas es el LED que está dañado. Si embargo, una prueba  rápida con el regulador LM350 en el modo que te he comentado no estaría  de más...
Siempre es bueno "recordar" que esa membrana amarilla debe  cuidarse lo más posible de presiones, más alla de ser "protección", es  el que le da el color blanco al LED y si presionas puedes romper las  uniones entre los LEDs ocasionando cortos o falsos.
Si tienes otra fuente con la cual probar sería de gran ayuda solo para "corroborar" el fallo, y no, NO tiene solución.
Puede ser que así saliera de fábrica, o en su caso como te comento, puede haber recibido algún golpe.
Cualquier cosa sigo al pendiente.
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Ene 11, 2013)

me darias un diagrama para harmar el cicuito con transfomador ,regulador y resistencia?Por mas simple que paresca me ayudaria.De todas maneras me parece que ire encargando otro led.

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Ene 12, 2013)

Para la fuente revisa el post #105, ahí te dejo la imagen y comentarios para hacerla..
Del transformador puedes usar uno que te entregue 30V de AC, incluso pueden ser dos de 15VAC para sumar los 30V que necesitas. Consigue de unos 5Amp, el de 3A te puede servir siempre que lo uses solo de prueba.
Sigo al pendiente.
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Ene 14, 2013)

Amigo,tengo varias fuentesde pc,de ahi puede rescatar algun trafo o son muy chicos?no se como reconocer de cuanto son ?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 14, 2013)

Los de fuentes de pc son de alta frecuencia, no sirven para esto.


----------



## ericklarva (Ene 14, 2013)

Así como menciona fernandoae, no te sirven.
Si te complica conseguirlo, déjalo así. Muy probablemente te saldrá igual de precio que te compres otro LED para probar. Claro, la fuente con los transformadores es reutilizable, pero mejor no le muevas si no tienes seguridad de lo que vas a hacer.
Compra otro en dealextreme, esperas a que llegue y lo montas con las precauciones que ya se te mencionaron.
Ojo, es muy importante que no presiones la membrana amarilla que recubre al LED.
Si no confías en DX, puedes probar con otras webs como satistronics, ahí manejan envíos más rápidos como DHL, UPS y Fedex.
Saludos


----------



## nachochef (Ene 30, 2013)

Como estas ericklarva.Yo esperando la llegada de la otra lampara.
Mientras tanto te pregunto si conoces alguna pagina que vendan cable ffc flex,por que no consigo los que necesito.Es para separar un display de su controladora,necesito una de 50 pines y 0,3 de pitch,y otro de 20 pines y 0,3 de pitch.

Saludos.


----------



## ericklarva (Feb 1, 2013)

Nachochef, para que especificamente necesitas el cable?? Es realmente difícil de encontrar, sin embargo encontré un convertidor en DX que podría ayudarte.
Puedes usar de otro tipo?
Saludos


----------



## andresenez (Ago 1, 2013)

necesito que me ayuden con una fuente driver de 100w y 32 vol de salida hice el control pero no tengo mucha experiencia con potencia


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 1, 2013)

andresenez dijo:


> necesito que me ayuden con una fuente driver de 100w y 32 vol de salida hice el control pero no tengo mucha experiencia con potencia


A ver... ¿qué control fue el que hiciste? diagrama, foto... ¿en qué dices que necesitas ayuda?


----------



## andresenez (Ago 2, 2013)

la fuente es para un control de una lampara led de 100w, el control que realice fue un circuito pwm con una frecuencia de 1khz y un sensor LDR que ajusta el ancho de pulso del pwm


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 2, 2013)

esto lo vieron?

http://www.inventable.eu/2012/08/06/driver-para-leds-de-alta-potencia/#comment-1985


yo la arme para 3 leds en serie de 3w cada uno y funciona perfecto


----------



## andresenez (Ago 2, 2013)

si yo he visto esa fuente pero el problema que yo manejo 100W necesito una fuente de mayor potencia el problema de de 9 voltios no pasa mi fuente estoy usandouna boost


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 2, 2013)

andresenez dijo:


> la fuente es para un control de una lampara led de 100w, el control que realice fue un circuito pwm con una frecuencia de 1khz y un sensor LDR que ajusta el ancho de pulso del pwm



zeta_bola_1 compartió una muy interesante propuesta para alimentar LEDs de potencia, al final del artículo enuncia la posibilidad de uso con PWM.

Para 100W necesitas 3.5A, es decir una resistencia muy muy muy exacta de 0.17143 ohm, que no puedes comprobar fácilmente con el multímetro ya que la resistencia de los cables es superior que la misma.

No sé pero me temo que la fuente de 9V debería ser de unos 12A, (lo intuyo por principios de conservación de la energía) 9V*12A≈108W


----------



## andresenez (Ago 2, 2013)

la lampara es de 32 voltios 100W


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 2, 2013)

W=V*I → 100W=32V*I → I=3.125A.
Ahora, por experiencia sé que los LED de 100W funcionan a 3.5A, es decir consumen un poco más de potencia que 100W.

De todos modos necesitas mínimo y (teóricos) 100W para tu LED, y dispones de una fuente de 9V, sin importar lo que hagas para elevar la tensión se debe mantener el principio de conservación de la energía. y para lograr los 100W necesitarías:

100W=9V*I → I=11.11111....A.
 Créame... necesitas suministrarle a tu circuito como mínimo los 100W de potencia y eso lo consigues con una fuente que pueda entregar 9V y 11.1111A (teórico), ya lo que hagas para elevar la tensión descontará más potencia pero eso es para hacerme entender mejor lo que postulo.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 3, 2013)

andresenez dijo:


> estoy usandouna boost


¿Y la foto? ¿Y el diagrama?  ¿Y la moto?
La mayoría de los controladores tiene un pin para apagar que se puede usar para el control PWM


----------



## andresenez (Ago 5, 2013)

envio el sistema de control para ver si me ayudan con la fuente


----------

